# Bee & Mite Video's



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Varroa Mite

http://www.hivetool.com/naba/images/varroa56.ram 

Tracheal Mite

http://www.hivetool.com/naba/images/tracheal_mite56.ram 


BEE VIDEOS 

windows media if can't watch 

Management of Bee Colony's by Annual Rotation 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000018960220000000_lo.asx 

The Bee Dance 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000013350220000000_lo.asx 

Instrumental Insemination of Queen Bees 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000017460220000000_lo.asx 

Selection Of HoneyBee's 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000019660220000000_lo.asx 

Rearing Of Queen Bee's 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000018010220000000_lo.asx 

Joining Two Colony's With Newspaper 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000099570220000000_lo.asx 

Making Nuc's From Brood Comb 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000099510220000000_lo.asx 

Suppressing Intense Swarm Tendency 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000097750220000000_lo.asx 

Suppressing Moderate Swarm Tendency 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000097740220000000_lo.asx 

First Spring Inspection 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000099400220000000_lo.asx 

Hygienic Behavior 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000097840220000000_lo.asx 

Heathland Beekeeping - 1. Central Europe, Northern Lower Saxony - Spring Work in a Heather Skep Apiary 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/04000028790220000000_lo.asx 


Beekeeping - 2. Central Europe, Northern Lower Saxony - Preparations for the Swarming Period in a Heather Skep Apiary

http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/04000029010220000000_lo.asx 


Heathland Beekeeping - 3. Central Europe, Northern Lower Saxony - Work in a Heather Skep Apiary during the Prime Swarming Period

http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/04000029460220000000_lo.asx 


Heathland Beekeeping - 4. Central Europe, Northern Lower Saxony - Work in a Heather Skep Apiary during the Cast Swarming Period

http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/04000029620220000000_lo.asx 


Heathland Beekeeping - 5. Central Europe, Northern Lower Saxony - Summer Work during the Heather Blossom in a Skep Apiary 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/04000029940220000000_lo.asx 


Beekeeping - 6. Central Europe, Northern Lower Saxony - Autumn Work in a Heather Skep Apiary
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/04000027900220000000_lo.asx 


Heathland Beekeeping - 7. Central Europe, Northern Lower Saxony - Harvest of Heather Honey in a Skep Apiary 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/04000028020220000000_lo.asx 


Heathland Beekeeping - 8. Central Europe, Northern Lower Saxony - Bees' Wax Pressing in a Traditional Apiary 

http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/04000026610220000000_lo.asx 


Bumble Bee video


http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000018060220000000_lo.asx

http://www.alis.gov.ab.ca/video/agriculture/beekeeper/rf/4e.asx 


HORNETS FROM HELL 
Broadband: 
http://www.olympus.co.jp/en/magazine/pursuit/feature_article/jan2003/movie_mp_b.cfm 

Dial up connection: 
http://www.olympus.co.jp/en/magazine/pursuit/feature_article/jan2003/movie_mp_s.cfm

[ January 15, 2006, 01:00 PM: Message edited by: TwT ]


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

TWT--knowledgable
Thanks

Terry


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

I've made this a 'featured topic', so hopefully it should stay at the top of the list. I watched these once before, when I only had a dialup, and it took forever. They're really useful for anyone who's unsure about mite behaviour.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

New I wish, again, I didn't have dialup at 24K.


----------



## Todd Zeiner (Jun 15, 2004)

Michael, 11369 posts so far and all on a 24k line. That line must be smokin... Maybe we should start a donation icon for you. DSL for MB. I'd donate!!! Thanks for all you do Michael.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If I could get DSL here I would have it. It's not a matter of money, it's just not available in the country where I am. My phone company keeps sending me adds and I applied for it again this month and they again informed me it's not yet available.


----------



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

Where do yew donate to this forum?


----------



## Todd Zeiner (Jun 15, 2004)

On the main page. www.beesource.com Left side of page, small donation icon. Safe and secure through paypal.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

MB, life is so good when you have broadband!


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Great video! Can you buy a copy on DVD?


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

Newbee...why not just download the .ram files and burn them onto CD's or DVD's yourself?


----------



## GreenMountainRose (Sep 6, 2004)

TwT.... Thanks for posting... great videos!

MB... Why not 56k? I have a gig of ram and my computer flies without broadband, which is not available for me either.


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi Danno

I opened the files (have broadband) easily to watch them but can't find how to save them? even tried right clicking on the link & tried "save target as" & it saved 39 bytes?

Lew


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey, Lew, I don't know why you couldn't get them. They downloaded just fine for me and if you send me your email address, I'll attach them and send them both to you. [email protected]


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000018960220000000_lo.asx 


Lew have a look 


Terry


----------



## Fat Nancy (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't view it! what is the player that you use?

Fat Nancy


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Fat Nancy I use Real Player 7 to view it.


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

BEE VIDEOS http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000018960220000000_lo.asx
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000013350220000000_lo.asx
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000017460220000000_lo.asx
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000019660220000
000_lo.asx

http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000018010220000000_lo.asx


Terry


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

-can't make this one work


http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000019660220000000_lo.asx 


Terry


----------



## Bob Russell (Sep 9, 2003)

I would be interested if anyone has viewed a video produced by the Swiss Bee Research,a look under the cap:the reproductive behaviour of varroa in the capped brood.Directions to sourcing this video would be appreciated.The stills were published in the American Bee Journal 1998 Volume 138 No.7.

Here is a clip to add of mite biting bees.

http://tinyurl.com/69c4k


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

There's some really interesting stuff being posted here. It would be best if it was made clear exactly what each video was about. I'll leave it for a few weeks, then delete old posts in the thread which are no longer relevant, and edit others, so that the resources are made as easy to find as possible.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Robert here's Antero's video's list with the title's, and antero enjoyed the video's, good seletion

BEE VIDEOS 

windows media if can't watch 

Management of Bee Colony's by Annual Rotation http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000018960220000000_lo.asx 

The Bee Dance http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000013350220000000_lo.asx 

Instrumental Insemination of Queen Bees http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000017460220000000_lo.asx 

Selection Of HoneyBee's http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000019660220000000_lo.asx 

Rearing Of Queen Bee's http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000018010220000000_lo.asx

Joining Two Colony's With Newspaper 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000099570220000000_lo.asx 

Making Nuc's From Brood Comb 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000099510220000000_lo.asx 

Suppressing Intense Swarm Tendency 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000097750220000000_lo.asx 

Suppressing Moderate Swarm Tendency 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000097740220000000_lo.asx 

First Spring Inspection 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000099400220000000_lo.asx


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

TwT, 
Thanks for organizing the video list, so everyone can understand it. I'm still learning about computers and sometimes can't get things to work properly.

Terry


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

Bumble Bee video


http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000018060220000000_lo.asx


Terry


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

American Foulbrood in German


http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000020250120000000_lo.asx


Terry


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

May be get ADMIN to add the links to the main page with the plans and other links?????????? If possiable.


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

That would be a good idea; hopefuly it'll get done. Right now I'm fit for nothing; I got out of bed this morning and fainted; I've seen the doctor and she can't find anything wrong, but I feel lousy. The video on bee selection has some good stuff about diploid drones if anyone's unsure about it. My only criticism there is that pepperpot brood is put down simply to inbreeding, when it can also be due to hygeinic behaviour. Later in the video bees are shown removing a varroa-infested larva.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Hope you get to feeling better Robert, you know I notices in the video's they use polystyrine hives and dont use foundation, they used some kind of starter strips. fun to watch, I never seen poly hives that looked like there's, must be across the big pond hive, wonder why they dont sell that style over here in the states?


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

I think they're German hives in most of them; I've never seen them. That's a good part of the interest, seeing beekeeping methods I've read about, but never come across in the UK. It's a pity there isn't a comparable resource of US beekeeping videos.


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

mitezapper


http://www.mitezapper.com/zapper.ppt/sld001.htm


Terry


----------



## Az Jim (Mar 19, 2005)

The Arizona Bee Lab (Carl Hayden Bee Lab) in Tucson AZ has a couple of CD's which might be helpful, verroa mites and tracheal mites. They gave me a copy of each when I was down there with our club last year. 
I dont have the address but it is on the web.
Az Jim


----------



## beebarf (Feb 14, 2003)

In 1 of the videos for varroa mite control, the lady takes a "bait drone comb" and cuts it out, and throws it away to reduce the # of mites. Most of my drones are in 1 spot, can I cut them out, and toss'em when I treat the hive. why do I need so many drones?? there is still little patches of them in other spots.


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

If you cut out drone comb, you cut out a large proportion of the mites, as they prefer to breed on it. Some people swear by this, but I've never tried it.

Bees 'like' to have plenty of drones at the right season; it seems to keep them 'happier'. They keep the broodnest warm, and presumably give queens a better chance of mating successfully.


----------



## NHbees (Feb 10, 2004)

Last weekend I was able to listen to Allison Skinner talk about studies they have done in Ontario on "organic" mite control. The NH Beekeepers Association invited her as the guest speaker at our spring meeting. 

In there first year of studies they found that removing drone comb every 27 days or so had the best non-chemical treatment for keeping mite loads down.

They were able to pull drone comb by inserting a drone comb frame (can be purchased through Betterbee) in position 3 or 4 and letting the bees draw the foundation out and then the queen will lay all drone in this frame. A drone takes 24 days to maturity so they were allowing a couple of days to draw the frame and then 24 days to mature (26 to 27 days). The key is to make sure the frame is pulled before the the drones hatch.

When you pull the frame you have 2 choices, freeze the comb to kill all drones and larva or scrape the frame into a bucket and remove from the area. If freezing the frame is chosen the bees will clean this out when placed back in the hive. If scraping is chosen do not leave the scrapping where the bees can get into it or the mites will hitch a ride back to the hive.

This year they plan on combining methods to see the efficacy of two or more methods of "organic" treatments. I will be interested to see these results If any one ever gets a chance to hear Allison speak don't miss the opportunity, she is a great speaker and a wealth of information. She had some charts on the different methods and efficacy, hopefully she will post them on their web site for all to see.


----------



## beebarf (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks for the replys. I think Im gonna get 1 of those drone combs, and try that in combinatation with other non-chemical treatment. I did read that freezing the drone combs kills all the mites, then the bees will clean out dead mites and baby bees, instead of drawing the whole thing out again.


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

>>>Mite Management 
Varroa mites are found 10 times as often in drone brood as in worker brood. You can exploit this difference as part of an IPM program for Varroa control. The drone trap method has been found to help colonies maintain strong populations during the summer and early fall. Place two drone combs in the second or third story of your hive (below any excluder). Visit your colony every 30 days and remove the capped drone brood and replace with empty drone combs. You will need 4 drone combs per colony to use this method. Take the capped drone combs back to your home and place them in the freezer. Keep them there until you are ready for your next exchange. Be sure to visit your bees every 30 days to exchange the drone combs.You don't want too many drones actually emerging in your hive. You can exchange combs five time a season. We keep two drone combs in each hive year round. We keep them in the 2 and 9 position or the 3 and 8 position, based on a 10 frame hive. Exchange capped or partially-capped drone combs for empty drone combs on May 15, June 15, July 15, August 15 and September 15. Of course, you may need to adjust this schedule to your particular location. 

Terry


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

Cutting out Dronecombs is very common when you treat against varroa in no medication way. It is a very usefull task when you use acid as treatment. The needed rebuild of Dronecomb after cutting out, can also be seen as a help against svarmning because it will keep the bees busy.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Has anyone figured out the time relationship between frozen drone removal and the hygienic trait? It seems like you should be able to kill two birds with one stone here.


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

Need help please!!!

Acouple of days ago I clicked on #one of the videos listed by TwT, and I watched all of it without any further protocol. Now, I am clicking on all of them and image is gone!!! Perfect sound but no video; what´s wrong?????


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

Try to minimize your browser, it sounds like your mediaplayer is hidden behind your browser.

Best regards
Jorn Johanesson

maybe the best and Only Multilingual software for beekeeping on the net. With integrated update facility. Version 8.0.3.0 now translated into 14 languages with more to come. 

hive note- queen breeding and handheld computer beekeeping software.

home page = HTTP://apimo.dk Bidata support forum = http://www.apimo.dk/apimo_forum/
e-mail [email protected]


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I have added 3 new one's in the first post, "heathland beekeeping", look at the different smokers and hives they have.


----------



## Amanda2fan (Aug 14, 2005)

Those are fascinating videos, thanks for posting them. The hornet one was horrible, altho I wonder if they didn't make it a little more dramatic to freak us out? LOL 

I didn't realize they could wipe out a hive so quickly...I intend to squash any hornets I see from now on







Do varroa affect hornets at all? Can they be picked up by the hornets if they rob an infected hive?

And I gotta ask, was that hornet video CG? Or did someone actually stand by and watch those poor girls *try* to defend their hive?

[ January 04, 2006, 06:21 PM: Message edited by: Amanda2fan ]


----------



## Amanda2fan (Aug 14, 2005)

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?

Inquiring minds must know...how the heck did they make that video???


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I have added 8 new video's dealing with Skep Apiaries.


----------



## Bob Russell (Sep 9, 2003)

To the forum
I have a DVD of the reproduction behavior of varroa in the capped brood of the honey bee.This is in real time and was prepared at my request to the Swiss Bee Research Unit as part of my New Zealand resistant bee project.I have permission to copy and place this DVD in our NZ National Beekeepers Technical Library.If I could get permission to have it loaded to this forum is there anyone that could do this if sent a copy should permission be granted.It has a voice over in German and French.If anyone could do a voice over tranlated to english I know the research unit would like a copy and that may help in getting permission granted.A article on this work was published in the American Beekeeping journal July 1998 titled "A Look Under the Cap:The Reproductive Behavior of Varroa in the Capped Brood of the Honey Bee" Excellent work,you even see the egg being laid.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Bob, that would be great, Maybe Robert Brenchley that moderates this page can help.


----------



## Bill Ruble (Jan 2, 2006)

I can't seem to download any of these videos. Is there a way to do it?

I am on a phone line so it is very slow.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Bill , you only have to have Windows Media player, it will be slow on dial up, these are 15-40 minute video's, hope you can watch them , they are good


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

bill, if you would like to download them to your computer, just right click with your mouse on the movie file, select "save as" and remember or select what file to download it to.


----------



## Tors (Jan 6, 2006)

Some very interesting stuff, skeps are iligal here in Oz so I've nevver seen one full before. One thing that struck me was how quiet the bees are and how little propolis they use compaired with my feral Italians. 

Alex


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

one thing I liked about the swarm video was they try to make there hives swarm and then watch the hive and tell when they are starting to swarm then catch them in a funnel basket setup, then package the swarms and sale them plus make some new hives from other swarms.


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

Ted I never get tired watching the videos thanks

Terry


----------



## Big Stinger (Feb 17, 2006)

What are yall watching videos on my media player
wont play them. Really would like to watch them. Thank's.


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Windows Media Player.


----------



## Big Stinger (Feb 17, 2006)

I have media player it says that url
is open or something. Some kind of error.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Big Stinger, try to update your windows media vertion and see if that helps. here the site

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=b446ae53-3759-40cf-80d5-cde4bbe07999&DisplayLang=en

[ February 26, 2006, 07:46 PM: Message edited by: TwT ]


----------



## popscott (Apr 12, 2005)

Updated 08/22/06

Yea, I've been playing with the toy microscope again.....added a few new pictures and some videos of the varroa mite....

http://www.justkiddinfarm.com/varroa/varroa.html

Thanks,
Scott
http://www.justkiddinfarm.com


----------



## ainsof (Dec 27, 2005)

WOW! Excellent videos! I am especially interested in the anesthetizing of queens with CO2 in the insemination film.

Has anyone over here ever done that to clip/mark queens?

The narrator also said something about "inducing egg laying" and the (anesthetizing) process taking 5 minutes. 

Seems like that would smother the ladies. Anyone have any info or links to research into this subject?


----------



## ainsof (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Thanks again for posting these videos! 

Does anyone know what kind of bottom boards / boxes are being used in the videos with the green poly hives?


----------



## leamon (Mar 30, 2006)

How many of us feel like wimps after watching that young woman work the bees. Maybe we need different bees.

leamon


----------

